# Aqua Inspiration WEEKLY SALE 5.1-5.15



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

*Aqua Inspiration WEEKLY/BIWEEKLY SALE THREAD*

From May 1st, 2013, we'll be hosting weekly OR biweekly sales/deals that are up to 30% off certain products. Always Always stay tuned for these amazing deals 

*Two simple steps

1) PM me for the promo code
2) provide your GTAA username when picking up the item.

Shipping options also available (PM for details)*

*FOR STARTERS, MAY 1-15*

*15% OFF all of the following light fixtures*

14" Aquatic plant light 27w 
24" Aquatic plant light T5HO 4X24w 
36" Aquatic plant light T5HO 4x39w 
48" Aquatic plant light T5HO 4X54w 

Grab yourselves a deal for these high quality lights that are Designed in Japan and manufactured in Taiwan


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

Even though this is our first biweekly/weekly promotion, so far it's been quite fruitful. Make sure to drop by Aqua Inspiration this weekend and pick one of these light fixtures up.

Don't forget to PM for promo code before heading over


----------



## AquaInspiration (Jul 3, 2010)

take advantage of this sale, just 3 more days left.


----------

